# Frank Flood Liverpool



## Markcad (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi,

Anyone have any information on an old mate of mine named Frank Flood , from Liverpool. Known as "Floody" , he was an AB I sailed with on the MV Maron , which we picked up from new in 1980 , from Lithgows on the Clyde.

I remember his family came from Litherland . Frank would now be in his very late forties, or early fifties. He did a lot of time down the west african coast
during his time at Sea. 

We were running from UK (Liverpool) to West Africa on the Maron . 

Thanks


----------



## Markcad (Jan 27, 2010)

It could be that Frank Joined the Army , after leaving the Merchant Navy.
But it has not been confirmed to me.

Ring any bells anyone ? .


----------



## Jim Brady (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi Markcad,I know Mally Flood from Litherland and I see him around quite often,I've just phoned my brother and he tells me that Mally has a son Frank and he was on the Rigs last time he heard of him and maybe he still is.
Regards.
Jim.B.


----------



## Markcad (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks for that Jim,

I have e mailed you direct.
Regards,
Mark.(Thumb)


----------



## Markcad (Jan 27, 2010)

Jim,

Did you get my e mail regarding Mally / Frank ?.

Mark.


----------



## Markcad (Jan 27, 2010)

*Frank Flood*



Markcad said:


> Jim,
> 
> Did you get my e mail regarding Mally / Frank ?.
> 
> Mark.



Jim Did you get my e mail regarding Frank and Mally ? .


----------



## CraigH (Nov 21, 2008)

Markcad said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone have any information on an old mate of mine named Frank Flood , from Liverpool. Known as "Floody" , he was an AB I sailed with on the MV Maron , which we picked up from new in 1980 , from Lithgows on the Clyde.
> 
> ...


I sailed with him on the M.V Lycaon in the Falklands in '82, good lad. Had a tremendous tatoo of George and Dragon on his back. He fell down one of the hatches and landed on his back on top of a load of pallets, escaped with a few cuts and bruises, St George looking after him I would say.


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

CraigH said:


> I sailed with him on the M.V Lycaon in the Falklands in '82, good lad. Had a tremendous tatoo of George and Dragon on his back. He fell down one of the hatches and landed on his back on top of a load of pallets, escaped with a few cuts and bruises, St George looking after him I would say.


I remember him as well from LYCAON - a likeable Scouser. CraigH, when did you leave LYCAON?
Regards


----------



## Markcad (Jan 27, 2010)

*Frank Flood*

Craig . Hugh,

Thanks for posting about floody . I have been trying to track him down for ages. He is a hard man to find.

Sounds like he had a bit of a close shave falling down a hatch without doing any real damage ....
I remember he had another bad accident years ago , when a mooring rope parted, and whipped back onboard , hitting floody smack in the Wedding tackle ...knocked him out cold I am told (it was a mate of mine who was with him that trip). 

Apparently he was made up after because his plums were of a wheelbarrowable size! ....And he was famous for showing the evidence...saying that the pain had gone but the swelling remained ! 

Typical Floody..............
Thanks again lads,

Mark . (Thumb)


----------



## Markcad (Jan 27, 2010)

Another guy from Back then...The Bosun on the Maron was Ronnie Arthur another Liverpool Legend....Anyone have any news regarding Ronnie..He was an absolute star...the AB'S loved him...Thought I saw him in Liverpool a few years ago (quite a few ! ) ...but lost sight of him in the crowds......


----------



## IanClark (May 11, 2014)

Only 10 years late to the party but hopefully these should stir some memories


----------

